# Where are the Uintas to you?



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

When I get on here and see a report for fishing the Uintas I think of The center of the Uinta Mountains. Seems to me, most think of the Kamas area/Mirror Lake. So where are the Uintas to you? First thing that comes to mind. I'm always disappointed that it's always a report on the Mirror lake area because I want to see what's going on in what I think of the Uintas.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

They all are. But my favorite area is the North Slope.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I hear Uintas, at least in a fishing report and I'm thinking either on the west side of SR 150 on the way up to the pass(does that even qualify?) or one of the close to the road spots actually in the Uinta area like Mirror Lake or the ones around there. I know it is the whole stretch but seems like since the West side is closer to more folks, thats where the bulk of the reports come from.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

When I hear "the Uintas" I think of 1005 lakes between Kamas and the Flaming Gorge dam.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Mirror Lake HWY.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

I always look at Uinta reports, just to see if someone has fished even remotely close to my favorite ponds. Usually not, but sometimes someone has some good info worth trading or talking about. My favorite lakes are on the South Slope.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

North and South slope. I'm always surprised when someone is talking about the mirror lake highway area as the "uintas".


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

I think North Slope...Christmas Meadows to Flaming Gorge...


----------



## Pez Gallo (Dec 27, 2007)

my backyard


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm with Goober. Everything from Kamas and Oakley over to the Gorge. Not necessarily just the lakes and streams, but every bit of it.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> When I hear "the Uintas" I think of 1005 lakes between Kamas and the Flaming Gorge dam.


Me too. Hey- isnt there 1006 lakes? Or maybe the one I'm thinking of is a secret one... :O•-:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Uinta's for me are about 50 miles north of the South Slope...


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

sawsman said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> > When I hear "the Uintas" I think of 1005 lakes between Kamas and the Flaming Gorge dam.
> ...


It's my number and I'm stickin' to it! :lol:

Ah....I read it somewhere.


----------



## Dagwood (May 12, 2010)

I think of all those lakes either to the North, South, East, or West of Mirror Lake 8)  :lol:


----------

